# Nipping??



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Greetings all, my poodle boy, Winston is 4 months old. My human kids are 2 and 5. 

Winston is a little on the nippy side. We are enrolled in a puppy training class. Winston is still being crate trained. Once out of his crate and in the house - his leash is always on - i am watching him, playing with him, brushing him etc.

When outside with family (backyard) I would alllow him to run off leash to run and play with kids etc. This is when Winston is the MOST Nippy-ish. He may be playing soccer with the kids but as all of them are running along - Winston is nipping at the kids. He would nip at me and my husband as well.

I spoke to our trainer and she suggested - when we are outside playing in backyard , keep winston on his leash and correct him with a firm WRONG and pull on his leash as a corrective measure. This is working -i've noticed a little less nipping


My question is - what else can i do to decrease the nipping? I keep thinking in my head that in a few month this now 30 lbs puppy is gonna be 60 lbs plus. Nipping at any family member will not be tolerated


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Poodles are mouthy, Olie did this a good bit and is just now getting through it. 
Distractions worked best for us, water bottle - spraying as a distraction, not a punishment, redirecting him to a chew toy, tug his muzzle lightly with your hand and do whatever correction you use for off, no..., and take him away from the kids for a time out a couple minutes at a time. I think the leash thing/tethering works great! I picked that up here and we still do it with Olie for several different training curves we will hit, he still has some learning to do, he's still a pup. Good luck!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This sort of nipping is why many breeders recommend not getting a puppy if you have very young children at home. I don't consider Poodles to be overtly mouthy, especially not when compared to Labs or Goldens. However, a 2 yr old is like crack cocaine to a puppy of almost any breed. When a 2 yr old runs around, they squeal, squeak and flap their hands. They are like a giant living squeaky toy. The puppy ends up getting over-excited and the behavior increases and spreads, often to other family members.

I agree that the leash is a good idea. Keeping the puppy leashed means having control. I certainly would not allow the puppy and kids to run around loose together outside because I think you are setting the puppy up to make a mistake and that mistake could really hurt your 2 yr old. I think if the kids want to play with puppy, then you should encourage them to sit and play a game of fetch with puppy (at 16 weeks this boy should be retrieving well) or sit and pet the puppy. If the kids want to run around, puppy gets leashed up.

Leash corrections are effective deterrents. I've also had good luck with a squirt bottle, though I use it as a consequence not as a "re-director". However, my tried and true method to stop nipping is to grab a puppy by the muzzle, squeeze very hard (hard enough to make the puppy cry) and give a very firm verbal warning (often I say OUCH in a loud, high voice). I have good timing and I mean business, so this method usually works for me on the 1st or 2nd try. 

I recommend this method if the puppy nips at you. I would not do this for a nip at a child unless you were standing right there when the infraction occurred because I think there would be too much delay and disconnect in the correction.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

I also have a 4 month old standard and a 3 year old child. My pup gets VERY excited to have our Son around and does get nippy too... saying a toddler to a puppy is like crack cocaine is soooo true! I always have Rio drag a 6 foot leash around, I've been thinking about getting a longer one. It helps get a correction fast if they start getting nippy. Our son and Rio baby are not always together, Rio is mostly in the gated kitchen other than special living room time... so they do get their space from each other. I can say I THINK it is getting better with time, hope to only see improvement as they BOTH learn how to behave around each other!

Good luck!!! I have to believe they will grow out if this!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

You are not alone! I am going through this with Clover as well! :doh: She is almost 4 months, and while she doesn't nip skin too much, she is a huge clothing nipper! She will latch onto our clothes and just drag along. She also jumps up alot. We have been diligent about correcting her, but she still does it. She is smart as a whip, and picked up "sit" and "down" with no problems during training sessions, but when it comes to using these commands in real situations, she cannot harness her energy enough to listen. It's really bad right now, because we are completely snowed in with 3 feet of snow, so we really can't walk her too much right now to wear her out. I think I am going to try using a water bottle, and give her a little squirt when she jumps or bites clothing. 3 kids, a dog and a puppy is wearing me OUT! LOL!


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

redcricket said:


> You are not alone! I am going through this with Clover as well! :doh: She is almost 4 months, and while she doesn't nip skin too much, she is a huge clothing nipper! She will latch onto our clothes and just drag along. She also jumps up alot. We have been diligent about correcting her, but she still does it. She is smart as a whip, and picked up "sit" and "down" with no problems during training sessions, but when it comes to using these commands in real situations, she cannot harness her energy enough to listen. It's really bad right now, because we are completely snowed in with 3 feet of snow, so we really can't walk her too much right now to wear her out. I think I am going to try using a water bottle, and give her a little squirt when she jumps or bites clothing. 3 kids, a dog and a puppy is wearing me OUT! LOL!


Ohh I feel ya!! I can't wait for the summer to fully come!! Get the kids both human and dog outside! Rio's the same where he has learned many commands down/sit/shake/stay, but with real life situations he is soooo distracted he can't seem to get it. But all with time I'm sure! They are still growing pups! I keep having to remind myself


----------

